# Beating Up Bob Hurts



## Cthulhu (Sep 6, 2001)

I spent about an hour beating my buddy Bob the other night.  Punched him for so long, I couldn't type (or even fully open my hands) the next night because my forearms were so sore.

No, I wasn't beating up some hapless victim.  It was 'Bob', that wonderful martial arts/self-defense/boxing training tool!

For the few of you who aren't familiar with Bob, let me fill ya in:

I'm sure that everyone here is familiar with the now ubiquitous WaveMaster bags?  Water-filled base with a foam punching bag on it?  Bob is pretty much the same deal, but rather than a punching bag, it has the head and upper torso of a man styled in rubber.  The torso is fairly firm, but will give with a hard enough strike.  The head is very soft (doesn't simulate the skull at all), but it does allow for the practice of eye and throat attacks (very fun!).

The torso bit of Bob is fairly dense, making the whole assembly heavier than your average WaveMaster bag.  Also, Bob's back has some partly exposed hardware (big ol' bolts), so striking his back is probably a bad idea.  

Pros and cons:

Pros:  Hella lotta fun to hit.  I can do hooks to his body all day long...I'll just feel it in my arms later.  Eye and throat attacks can be practice with him.  Can add some variation to your standard heavy bag routine.  His 'body' takes abuse pretty well, provided you're just hitting him with hands and feet.  Did I mention he was fun to hit?  

Cons:  Soft head is very unrealistic and can give newbies an inaccurate perspective on headstrikes ("How come I didn't break my hand when I punched 'Bob' in the forehead?") It's possible to punch Bob too hard.  Giving him a good hook to the body, I punched 'through' the rubber and felt my hand strike the post inside.  Didn't feel good.  Also, it is possible to kick the whole dang thing over.  Kind of embarrassing, really.  We were training on the second floor, so when Bob went over, the noise as he hit the floor was pretty loud.  One more thing: if you're like me, and like your leg and groin kicks, then Bob ain't gonna cooperate with you there.  He's only upper torso from the belt level up, and he's got no arms, either.

I have no idea why I'm writing this.  It's after 1am here and my brain is a bit fuzzy.  If this is rambling, stream of conscious babbling, please forgive me.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

BOB is ok. Like any freestanding heavy bag he has drawbags but the idea of having a torso to puch at I find is better than a bag. Realistic targets even if the contact after that isn't so real. I have a hanging bag i work too. But it's nice to have both.

I suggest you find the things that BOB allows you do well and work those things. Also, use some sort of glove on him as after a bit your get sore hands. But I am sure you know already.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

I *should* wear gloves when working out on Bob, but I probably won't  

Actually, I have a pair of those fingered boxing gloves, alternately called 'kempo' or 'JKD' gloves.  I may end up using those on Bob, since they are a bit heavy, which would give me a slightly more intense workout as well as protecting my sensitive widdle hands.

Regarding Bob's targets:  Even though he has no arms, he does have shoulders, which allow you to practice strikes to the armpit area, which is nice.  Bob definetly has his value.  Too bad I can't afford one and have to use the one owned by my school's MA club.  Better'n nothin'.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

I got bob on special. But I use my wing chun dummy for the arm work. 

Go to www.thewarrior.com ro check it out. I have phase one.

There is a new one that Tim Hartman has that rocks. I forget the name of it but it's got spring loaded arms and everything.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2001)

Those look nice.  I wish I had $700 to spend on one.     Yeesh.  So expensive.  

Looks like I'll have to make another makiwara for myself.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 13, 2001)

Dude, I want to point out that you live in the USA right? I live in Canada. Just between you and me this guy will give it to Canadian's at Par if he likes them.

Sooo, really it will only cost you about 475.00$ USA funds. Now, I might be able to get it for you without taxes and if I pick it up here and drop it off at Tim Hartman's when I go visit than you don't have to pay anything extra.

Isn't networking wonderful?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

Though I truly appreciate the offer, even that is a lot for me to spend right now.  Thanks again, though.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

I only got mine as a present along with some cash and a good deal too. Otherwise I'm about as broke as people get.  

I think that this board might be good for networking. That way we can all keep each other up to date on things we want/need.  I myself am always on the lookout for a cheap leg stretcher. Being broke doesn't help when your dollar exchange sucks.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

TKD guy I trained with didn't think much of leg stretchers.  He got one, used it a few times, and then let it sit collecting dust for a while before trading it in for something else.

Ever think of making some improvised gymnast straps?  Shouldn't be hard (or expensive), provided you had something to mount them on, like a sturdy ceiling beam.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

That's a great idea, Gou.  If anyone here has some equipment, books, videos, etc. for sale, please post it here first.  I think this particular forum would be good for book/video/equipment reviews as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2001)

This would be a good place to find or get rid off stuff you want or need.

The leg stretcher thingy I want because as a boxer my kicks are not that good. Which is why I do kenpo because the kicks are not that high. My problem is that I need to work a bit on my use of them and the stretcher would be of some assistance to me. Sadly, finding one at a good price is tough due to availability and the Canadian dollar and shipping etc.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 15, 2001)

I think you can get by without the leg stretcher, really.  Because of my fouled-up hips, I'm not the most flexible fella in the world, but I get by without one of them things.  

I would suggest stretching with a partner and/or using the info from:

http://www.enteract.com/~bradapp/docs/rec/stretching/stretching_toc.html 

It seems to have some good info on stretching.

However, the very best thing you can do to work on your kicks is simply kick.  A lot.  Use your Phase One Warrior for target practice (don't know if you'd want to kick it full power). I love kicking shield drills.  My instructor used the thick shields (8 inches thick or more), and I was always frustrated with my penetration on that beast.  However, the guy I train with now uses more 'standard' sized shields (around 4 inches thick)and I've found that I can kick the crap out of them from my previous experience on the thicker shield.  Focus mitt drills are also useful.

Try shadow kicking (shadow boxing with only legs - but you knew that ).  Try light sparring with only kicks.  Just kick!

Cthulhu


----------

